# From UK to USA



## destig (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi there,

Myself, wife and Kids are looking to move to the US.

Could someone please help us, with where we need to start with this process please.

Thanks

Dan and Lucy.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Travel.state.gov or USCIS.gov are two official sites regarding US visas. Which one do you and your wife qualify for unless you have dual citizenship?


----------



## destig (Jul 7, 2013)

I have family over there.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

destig said:


> I have family over there.


Again - read up on visa requirements. Only immediate family can sponsor a green card for you. Mother, father, sibling potentially grandparents if parents are deceased. Then you can sponsor your wife. Travel.state.gov gives the current processing information under tab visa bulletin.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

destig said:


> I have family over there.


How close? Parents/siblings?


----------



## destig (Jul 7, 2013)

Aunts and uncles, American born and bred, my grandad was American.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

destig said:


> Aunts and uncles, American born and bred, my grandad was American.


Aunts, uncles won't help. No parents? If parents, where were they born and brought up.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

destig said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Myself, wife and Kids are looking to move to the US.
> 
> ...


Using relatives ..
only parents, children ,siblings and spouse can help.
So no help help there

are you a highly skilled degreed worker


----------



## destig (Jul 7, 2013)

I don't hold a degree but I am a engineer in the royal navy, and have plenty off engineering related qualifications.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

destig said:


> I don't hold a degree but I am a engineer in the royal navy, and have plenty off engineering related qualifications.


The jobs which are eligible for work visas require a degree to qualify.

You don't appear to qualify under family or work visa, so investment visa may be the next option.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

12 years experience is substitute for a degree 
but getting a job offer can be difficult


----------

